# Can I take Milk of Magnesia until Miralax works?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm now on day two of trying to switch over from Milk of Magnesia to Miralax. This morning my lower abdomen was very uncomfortable when I woke up yet I only passed a very small amount of very very hard stool. Also there was way way too much straining for this small bowel movement. I felt like i was gonna have a heart attack! Last night after I took my Miralax I took a small amount of a stimulant laxative senna. That might of been why I had even the small bowel movement. Also might of been why my lower abdodem hurt.I was already slightly constipated when I started the Miralax and I am starting to think it's not gonna work if I'm already constipated with very hard stools. I have been drinking a WHOLE lot of water with this Miralax and nothing. I know it says three days but I didn't see any signs of it working any time soon. I'm really worried about getting back to where I have been before. Not even being able to pass gas and worried about a stool blockage. I haven't been eating right since I have been constipated also like every time I'm constipated. I am so worried of adding to the problem. When I am constipated it seems to run my life.Could I take my normal dose of milk of magnesia with the Miralax tonight? I feel like one dose of Milk of Magnesia might help get it all started. Once I'm certain I'm not constipated I can start the only Miralax daily and see how that works.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my gastro told me it is ok to take milk of mag and miralax together. and i remember others on the board have mentioned taking the two together--some said they had better results that way.good luck. hope you feel better soon.


----------

